# Happy Birthday Jim!



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Happy birthday Jim....again









A guy like you deserved a fantastic dinner. I'm sorry things weren't perfect. it is sad that not all chefs shares the same standards. Hope the rest of the evening was wonderful .

P.S. I have to ask you something. My dictionary doesn't know so you're my last hope. What does cantankerous means?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JIM[/COLOR
To one of the nicest people and best Chef I know!!!!

To a great year Jim!!!
Cheers
cc:bounce:


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Where did you find out guys??

Happy Birthday dear Jim, Hronia Polla, be a hundred with you lovely family


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Happy Birthday Jim!!!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Have a wonderful birthday, and may you see many more!!!!!!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Make that happy anniversary Jim...


I know anniversary is not the same as birthday in English. I can not understand how and why I got the two confuse.

Sorry


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Isa, I read anniversary in Jim's post but then, I saw this Happy Birthday and I thought " Oh God! Another american experession I have to learn. Birthday is anniversarry in American English " :lol:


----------



## pastrychef_den (Jun 30, 2001)

Hey Jim,

Happy Birthday!!!
I hope you'll have many more to come...

pastry


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Jim Happy Birthday from the Cantankerous Lollies!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

THANKS!! I am absolutely flattered by all the birthday wishes. Especially since October 29th is so far away! Isa... you're the best. I have been having a miserable time at work, so celebrating my birthday NOW is really not such a bad idea. Unfortunately, my next birthday ends with a zero, so I am really not in a hurry. However, I will consider this a late celebration of my last birthday.... I am treating myself to a concert in Atlantic City this weekend. Thanks for giving me the excuse to go! Anybody want to join us for a birthday cocktail in Atlantic City? :beer:
EVERYBODY has really given me a boost that I really needed this week. Thank you, Isa(!), Brad, Athenaeus, Pete, Shroomie, Pete, Pastry, Chrose! 
-Jim

P. S. Cantankerous - bad tempered, irritable, crabby, argumentative, difficult, complaining, unreasonable, cranky, grouchy, grumpy. It started as a joke with some coworkers and now it has become my alter-ego. I am Cantankerous.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

No. not to Jim, since it isn't your birthday. To Athenaeus, because sometimes we get tied up by so many tongues! Peut-etre nous parlerons francais maintenant, toi et moi! Ah, non, ca ne marchera pas -- trop de canadiennes ici!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

If someone tells me I am impatient or grouchy can I just answer you're wrong I am cantankerous?


it's very rare to celebrate two birthdays a year so enjoy that concert!


----------

